# Help



## Well.legless.69 (Apr 1, 2016)

ive recently started basal bolus and I seemed to have gained a few more pounds lately so need help I've still not got my levels sorted I'm type 2 but want to eat better I was told I'd be better doing low carbs high fat but as I've had gallbladder removed fat is an issue I also have ibs and am wheelchair bound and have osteoporosis basically I'm falling apart lol any advice welcome


----------

